# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Database Privacy techniques

## sytrusze

Hey everyone,

not sure if I am posting this in the right topic.

I am currently writing a thesis about Database Privacy techniques. I need to know a couple of techniques that can separate data in the database to make sure that the data privacy is guaranteed. For now, I only came up with the 7 Privacy By Design pricinples, which is good because I can write a lot about this but I just need something else and something similar to compare the Privacy By Desgin princples with.

If any of you guys knows or comes up with something, I would appreciate the help!

Thanks in advance!

-Dennis

----------

